# I Love My 5d3!!



## sreggy (Apr 3, 2012)

who else loves their 5d3? I think we need some inspirational threads here! This camera is a beast.


----------



## bsr7 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yup I'm with you on this as well! I love the MKIII. Coming from the 60D it's been a game changer for myself personally.


----------



## frozengogo (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a long distance relationship with my 5d3. The camera was mailed from B&H on March 22nd, the day I left for a 2 week business trip to Northern Alaska. We had a Skype video conference call on Sunday and I have a few stills of the camera from my wife after she opened the box the check for damage. My 5d3 and I will meet in person Friday morning for the first time. I plan on taking it to the beach so we can watch the sunset together and become acquainted with each other. I'm looking forward to a long rewarding relationship.


----------



## bp (Apr 3, 2012)

LOVE IT.


----------



## sreggy (Apr 3, 2012)

frozengogo said:


> I have a long distance relationship with my 5d3. The camera was mailed from B&H on March 22nd, the day I left for a 2 week business trip to Northern Alaska. We had a Skype video conference call on Sunday and I have a few stills of the camera from my wife after she opened the box the check for damage. My 5d3 and I will meet in person Friday morning for the first time. I plan on taking it to the beach so we can watch the sunset together and become acquainted with each other. I'm looking forward to a long rewarding relationship.



this is so sweet.


----------



## Skip2316 (Apr 3, 2012)

I love mine too! Now if only I could figure how to use it.  I came from a T2i, so the difference for me is like night/day.


----------



## RichATL (Apr 3, 2012)

Skip2316 said:


> I love mine too! Now if only I could figure how to use it.  I came from a T2i, so the difference for me is like night/day.



Me too!

Getting used to switching focus points has been my biggest hurdle....big change going from 9 to 61!


----------



## JR (Apr 3, 2012)

frozengogo said:


> I have a long distance relationship with my 5d3. The camera was mailed from B&H on March 22nd, the day I left for a 2 week business trip to Northern Alaska. We had a Skype video conference call on Sunday and I have a few stills of the camera from my wife after she opened the box the check for damage. My 5d3 and I will meet in person Friday morning for the first time. I plan on taking it to the beach so we can watch the sunset together and become acquainted with each other. I'm looking forward to a long rewarding relationship.



lol...never thought of my camera this way! funny man!


----------



## Orion (Apr 3, 2012)

*. . . . never thought I would feel these emotions for a piece of tech :-[

*nough said people


----------



## takoman46 (Apr 4, 2012)

Upgraded from a 5D Mark II and am very happy with the improvements. This is "exactly" what I have been wanting in a DSLR for the past 3 years. Two thumbs up for Canon 8)


----------



## sreggy (Apr 4, 2012)

RichATL said:


> Skip2316 said:
> 
> 
> > I love mine too! Now if only I could figure how to use it.  I came from a T2i, so the difference for me is like night/day.
> ...



same here from a t3i. at least it has been keeping me busy

also i took it out late last night and it was focusing like a champ. i saw a thread about complaints towards focusing in the dark and i have to say that this thing will grab focus like no other camera i have used.


----------



## mcintoshi (Apr 4, 2012)

frozengogo said:


> I have a long distance relationship with my 5d3. The camera was mailed from B&H on March 22nd, the day I left for a 2 week business trip to Northern Alaska. We had a Skype video conference call on Sunday and I have a few stills of the camera from my wife after she opened the box the check for damage. My 5d3 and I will meet in person Friday morning for the first time. I plan on taking it to the beach so we can watch the sunset together and become acquainted with each other. I'm looking forward to a long rewarding relationship.



I'm a bit the same - my new 5D3 has been sitting in its box in the study along with a brand new 70-200 f2.8 IS II for about a week now...and I'm not allowed to touch them until my 40th birthday on the 14th. I've been enjoying the tease so far but oh my god I've been torturing myself by reading this forum every day and seeing how damn good it is! On the bright side though, this time has been spent reading heaps about the new AF system etc, and the many different menu options and what they mean, so hopefully I'll be in good stead to hit the ground running next saturday


----------



## adamoe (Apr 4, 2012)

yeps! love mine.. had only 1 little funk... i took a picture, and instead of showing the picture on the screen, it just kept refocusing after i let go of the trigger.. (it wasnt held down by.. sugar water or spit or... stuff lol) i couldnt go to menus or anything, it just kept refocusing when i moved the camera around untill i turned it off n back on..

weeeeeeeird.. anyone else had this one?


----------



## takoman46 (Apr 5, 2012)

adamoe said:


> yeps! love mine.. had only 1 little funk... i took a picture, and instead of showing the picture on the screen, it just kept refocusing after i let go of the trigger.. (it wasnt held down by.. sugar water or spit or... stuff lol) i couldnt go to menus or anything, it just kept refocusing when i moved the camera around untill i turned it off n back on..
> 
> weeeeeeeird.. anyone else had this one?



That sounds like an issue that you should get checked out by a canon service center. Hopefully they can reproduce the issue in their examination of the camera. Hope they replace it or fix it for you.


----------



## YellowJersey (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm coming from the 5DI and I must say I'm very satisfied. I haven't had the chance to do much shooting, other than a few test shots, but what little I've done impresses me greatly. It's noticeably sharper than my 5DI, so either the softness is a myth or I got a good one. Either way, I'm happy.


----------



## ideaworx (Apr 5, 2012)

Skip2316 said:


> I love mine too! Now if only I could figure how to use it.  I came from a T2i, so the difference for me is like night/day.



Haha, makes 2 of us, I am coming from a Rebel XT, this is the best thing since sliced bread  Could not be happier thus far!


----------



## mikeb (Apr 5, 2012)

The last camera that I can honestly say I enjoy as much as the 5D3 is the D60 (not the 60D, I'm speaking of the camera before the 10D). Every body I've had since then (10D, 30D, 5D1), has been unreliable with AF. Instead of concentrating on framing a shot, I'm constantly worried about whether it will miss focus. With the D60, if it locked focus(sometimes this was a big if!), it was on the mark, nearly every time. I feel the same way with the 5D3, but now I get super fast focus too! I've been waiting for this camera since I got my first canon dslr.


----------



## revup67 (Apr 5, 2012)

mcintoshi - 9 days and counting !


----------

